# Unique peddle ?



## mike j (Jul 23, 2015)

Picked this up attached to a 23 Waverly at Howe caverns show. A couple of very knowledgable Caber's commented that they hadn't seen this one before. The bike, though considerably crusty, seems pretty original/ intact. Embossed on the block appears to be a P & possibly OS. Anyone have any ideas? All I have is the left one.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 23, 2015)

The girls mate to that i told you could have  had them pedals...... But went in the dumpter on Mon


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 23, 2015)

Interesting - that last letter looks like a capital C with maybe a period.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 23, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> The girls mate to that i told you could have  had them pedals...... But went in the dumpter on Mon



your throwing old bikes in the dumpster?
And cant even spell it


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 24, 2015)

mre straightbar said:


> your throwing old bikes in the dumpster?
> And cant even spell it




yup, here's this Mon pile


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks like someone modified a girls shank to fit boys blocks...


----------



## mike j (Jul 24, 2015)

Stig, what is going on here. Throw a couple more on that pile & I'll be up there tomorrow.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2015)

Dang it, I thought you were selling something cool.  

_Peddle.. To carry (small articles, goods, wares, etc.) from place to place for sale at retail_


----------



## the tinker (Jul 24, 2015)

I remember back in the day a pile of old ballooners like that at the curb was a common sight. I would stop only for a boys model or a girls one with some good parts on it. I think of all the good head badges I could have had.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 25, 2015)

If that blue girls roadmaster is going in the dumpster, pull that chainguard off for me. I need it to restore a 38 supreme guard please.


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 26, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Looks like someone modified a girls shank to fit boys blocks...




While I appreciate where you are coming from, I don't believe that is the case. If you installed standard, flat end plates, the change in width would appear to be well over 1". Plus, the blocks would be sitting abnormally far out from the crankarm, due to the axle design.

Also, if you look at the end plates, there is a distinct difference in the bend radii. Those near the axle hole are very sharp, while those near the block holes are much larger. The plates look like they were designed that way and there appears to be a consistency indicative of industrial manufacturing. looking at the difference in patina, it also look as is the races/cups are stamped into the end plates, as opposed to the barrel. These don't appear to be DIY plates, which I would expect to be less consistent and not have the very sharp radii or integral cups. However, the pedals do have a relatively primitive appearance, as if they pre-date the bicycle.

Rather, I think this is a ingenious design permitting a common axle for both ladies' and men's models. Utilizing a common axle would provide a significant advantage in manufacturing costs/profitability  over traditional designs. All it would take to make a ladies' version would be a flat outer plate with shorter rubber blocks and bolts. This would appear to reduce to the width by a little over 1/2", which is a more appropriate difference between male and female pedals.


----------

